# Pellet grill advice.



## Cheeks1989 (May 31, 2015)

I am looking at getting a pellet grill and was wondering if anyone has either a rec tec grill or a yoder Ys640. Any suggestions or advice would be great. 
Thanks Sam


----------



## daveb (May 31, 2015)

Are you looking for a pellet grill or pellet smoker? The basic Yoder you cited retails for $1,500 - is that what you're looking to spend?

I've used both pellet grills and smokers from Cookshack and currently own an electric smoker from them. I've been happy with the way they performed, great flavor, predictable results, etc. The pellet augers will run on either 12VDC or 115VAC - a good thing if you want to trailer the cooker to events. Pellet grills are available in your price range. Electric smokers - the AmeriQue comes to mind - as well. To get into a pellet smoker you're looking at north of 5K.

I've some but less experience with a Green Mountain product - half dozen cooks. Again it perfomed well. May have used a Yoder - don't recall the name but it looked much like the Yoder smoker. Don't know rec tec at all.

When shopping consider the hopper capacity - you'll want to be able to go at least 12 hrs without refill. Consider the power source for the auger and ensure it's compatible with your planned usuage. Stainless is always good, especially in products meant to be used outside. Look for ability to run temp probs through the unit. If you think you might ever want to add a Digi-Q type accessory ensure that it's compatible. If you are considering the competitive BBQ circuit they have some special rules for smokers that would warrant some attention.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Dave for the advice. I am not going to be competing with it. I'm looking for a grill/smoker, and the reason I'm going pellet/electric because I have one day off and I won't be able to devote a lot of time to it. Kinda the lazy man's smoker and set it and forget it. 
I'm really leaning towards the ys640.


----------



## daveb (May 31, 2015)

I know the lazy part well:cool2::cool2::cool2:

This blows my skirt up but it looks like you have nothing but good choices in mind. (Wish elections were like that)

http://www.cookshack.com/store/Grills-old/Fast-Eddys-by-Cookshack-PG500-Pellet-Grill


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help Dave. I have decided to go with the ys640 with the comp cart. I will let you know how it is.


----------

